# Una tranquilla Pasqua Napulè



## Tebe (20 Aprile 2014)

Ci sono giorni che proprio non riesco a scappare come faccio di solito.
Natale e Pasqua.
Per me, che nella famiglia Tebana non si sono mai festeggiati canonicamente, il fatto di ritrovarmi ingabbiata a passarle come tradizione impone...

Paura.

Paura fifissima quando si parla della famigghia.
Perchè mica parliamo di pizza e fichi.
O tranquille riunioni tra gente del nord che festeggia si, ma sempre...come dire...come un certo stile.

Appena mi sono svegliata stamattina, la prima cosa che ho fatto bevendo il caffè è stata una canna.
Ebbene si. Mi auto denuncio come cannaiola della Santa Pasqua.
Non ce la potevo fare se no, a sopportare la giornata.
Mica per altro.
Non eravamo nemmeno in tanti, solo in 15 ma urlano e parlano come se fossero in 150.
E poi.
L'infinito braccio di ferro con il cibo.
Mia suocera (che urla parlando normale) -TEEEBEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE MAGNA I CANNELLLLOOOOONIIIII CHE LI HO FATTI LEGGERI PER TE CHE NON MANGI LA PASTA AL FORNOOOOOOOOOO.-
Io - Leggeri in che senso?-
-LEEEEGGERRIIIIIIIIIII!!! RICOTTA, SPINACI, BESCIAMELLA, MOZZARELLA E PARMIGGGGIANO!-
:unhappy:
-Ma poi io la mangio la pasta al forno, perchè hai fatto i cannelloni?-
-MAGNAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA TUTTOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!-

Abbiamo cominciato con un antipastino leggero.
Prosciutto crudo. Culatello. Mozzarelline di bufala. Insalata russa. Olive verdi giganti. Rotolini di pasta sfoglia e...a si. Salame.
Poi è stata la volta dei cannelloni leggeri e della pasta al forno, quest'ultima fatta non come la pasta al forno normale ma con base pasta al forno con in più:
Uova sode.
Polpettine di carne grandi come delle noci.
Ricotta.

Na bomba chimica da sterminio di massa.
Un peso specifico pari ad un buco nero. Na roba che se ne mangi 8 forchettate il dottor Barnard esce dalla tomba e ti viene a dare dei lordoni che giri due ore.
Poi il secondo.
Agnello arrosto. Con patate. E salsicce. E carciofi fatti al forno_ inguacchiati _con la carne della salsiccia.

Poi il trionfo dolci.
Sulla tavola sono apparsi:
quintali di cioccolatini a forma di uovo tutti rigorosamente ripieni al latte per avere con il minimo sforzo il massimo danno dolciario possibile.
Poi quattro colombe tutte diverse.
Tradizionale.
Con canditi e basta.
Al cioccolato
E alla crema
Finito la colomba è apparsa una torta meringa gigante con panna e croccante, più un profiteroles.

Finito?
No.
Mattia ha chiesto della frutta e miracolosamente è apparsa una ciotola grande come un acquario da 100 litri piena di macedonia.
Finito?
No.
E i formaggi? Vogliamo non mangiarli?
-MAGNATE FIGGHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!!!!!!- Urlava mia suocera tarantolata e in pieno godimento nutritivo aggirandosi per il tavolo e sbattendo random porzioni di qualsiasi cosa nei piatti anche se aveva appena fatto il giro.
Era diventata talmente esagerata che anche mattia ad un certo punto si è guardato nel piatto e in perfetto stile british, compunto e senza alzare la voce ha detto a sua madre.
-MA CHE TI DICE A CAPA!!!!! NUN ME REGNA O PIATTO, CHE PARE A TORRE DI PISA! MA VATTINNE VA'! STAMME LONTANO CHE C'HO NA PANZA TANTA!-
:unhappy:

Tra il primo e il secondo mi sono fatta la seconda canna.
Tra il secondo e il primo dolce mi sono nuovamente nascosta in bagno e mi sono fumata il silicone intorno ai rubinetti.
Tra il primo e il secondo dolce ho cominciato a sniffare gas di accendini.
Tra il secondo e terzo dolce mi sono fumata maria e peperoncino.
Tra il terzo dolce e il quarto, ho deciso che se c'era un altro dolce avrei fatto una strage.
Una cosa pulita.
Mi sarei anche denunciata.
Alle quattro, con il mal di testa che mi stava mangiando viva sono andata vicino a Mattia e con un sussurro gli ho detto -ET, telefono casa...ti pregotipregotiprego...andiamo. Sto sclerando...-
Mi ha visto provata. 
Ora sono le dieci e quaranta e ancora non mi è venuta fame.

Chissà come mai.
:carneval:


Ho anche una leggera nausea.

Se vomito mi filmo e poi lo posto su youtube come una bimbaminkia.


(sto sparando cazzate a raffica perchè prima Mattia stava facedo la doccia, gli sono entrata dentro con la boccuccia soffocottara e mi ha scacciata. L'ho aspettato fuori e mi ha liquidato dicendo che non era il momento per un pompino.
:unhappy::unhappy:
Sono innervosita)


----------



## Alessandra (21 Aprile 2014)

a me questi pranzi dove si mangia come se non ci fosse un domani mi hanno sempre fatto calare la libido...
ho ben presente tutto cio' che hai descritto....coraggio....il peggio e' passato e fino a natale....hai voglia!!!


----------



## Cattivik (21 Aprile 2014)

Grande...  la famiglia di Mattia unica e grande!!!

Cattivik

P.S. Rifiutare cosi un soffocotto a chiusura di un pranzo del genere è da delinquenti. Denuncialo


----------



## Tebe (21 Aprile 2014)

Alessandra;bt9925 ha detto:
			
		

> a me questi pranzi dove si mangia come se non ci fosse un domani mi hanno sempre fatto calare la libido...
> ho ben presente tutto cio' che hai descritto....coraggio....il peggio e' passato e fino a natale....hai voglia!!!


Hai ragione. Mangiano come se non ci fosse un domani.
Poi la cosa che mi lascia sempre basita è la totale inconsapevolezza delle quantità.
Dopo tutta l'orgia mangereccia descritta, quando ormai il coma glicemico e colesterolico era al suo zenit, con noi tutti con la bolla al naso e stravaccati su divani, sedie e tappeti, incapaci di alzare anche solo la tazzina del caffè....
Un attimo.
Vedo, tra le mie ciglia socchiuse da sonno post magnata, mia suocera che improvvisamente si alza.
Saetta come una faina (nonostante gli 80 chili per 1.50) verso il frigo americano. Apre la parte congelatore e tita fuori un bottiglione gelato di limoncello. Di quei limoncelli fatti in casa. Che in genere sono...letali.
Lo apre.
Appaiono come per magia 25 bicchierini, subito pieni fino all'orlo.
Vedo lei che (Premessa: SONO ASTEMIAAAAAAAAAA, NUN BEVO NIENTEEEEEEEE!!!NON RIESCO NEMMENO A METTERE IL VIN ROSSOOOOO NEL RAGU' AAAAAARGGGGHHHHH ASTEMIAAAAAAAAAAAA-)
Vedo lei che arpiona decisa un bicchierino e lo scola tutto d'un fiato.
Minchia. Non era astemia? Porca puttana. Io che lo sono,. dovessi fare una roba così...
Prima mi si accartoccia la faccia.
Poi mi verrebbe da vomitare.
E poi vomiterei.
Lei manco una piega.
Non solo.
Ha riaperto il frigo e ha tirato fuori il salame della zia della nonna di sua sorella che...
850 chili di salame dicendo
-MAGNATEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE-
quando  ha deciso di riscaldare la pasta al forno e l'ho vista ri apparecchiare la tavola, sono crollata e ho chiesto a Mattia di tornare a casa.

Madonna santa.
Hai ragione. Natale è lontano.
Ma io spero sempre di farlo come un anno che...
Io e Mattia siamo scappati in una città europea proprio a Natale.
Siamo partiti il 24 mattina e tornati il 28 dicembre.
mamma mia.
Era scoppiato un casino in famiglia. Non esisteva che qualcuno della famigghia non fosse presente alla cena del 24 e al pranzo del 25.
Mi sembrava di essere in un fantasy napulè.
Mia suocera si era pure fatta venire un ben non identificato soffio al cuore per costringere emotivamente Mattia a non partire.
Per anni mi hanno accusata di essere stata la regista del viaggio e di avere costretto il povero Mattia a sottostare alle mie richieste per paura, e quel poverino non avendo il coraggio di dire di no ha passato il Natale lontano dalla sua famigghia con la mostress cattiva._ Anche se non voleva._

Inutile dire che si. L'idea era stata mia, subito accettata da Mattia. Abbiamo passato una bellissima vigilia di  natale, in un ristorante molto elegante in cui abbiamo mangiato benissimo.
Poi siamo andati ad ascoltare musica dal vivo in un locale.
Il 25 sera invece, avendo conosciuto altre coppie di italiani, l abbiamo passata in un locale di spogliarelli molto glamour dove mi sono scolata mezza bottiglia di jack daniel's (si scriverà cosi'?) e ad un certo punto sono salita sul palco facendo uno spettacolino spogliarellesco lesbo 
Quando sono scesa con le scarpe in mano tra gli applausi degli astanti e l'ultimo bacio di Clarissa sulla bocca, ho trovato Mattia nascosto sotto il tavolino che mi ha detto.
-Madonna Racchia che coraggio che hai avuto...-
E io - Ma scusa, non ti sei un po' eccitato a vedere la tua donna su un palco insieme ad un altra donna e tutto il repertorio?-
-No. Mi sono impressionato. Torna in te ti prego.-
-Ok, torno in me. Se mi vuoi scopare sono 300 euro.-


----------



## Tebe (21 Aprile 2014)

Cattivik;bt9926 ha detto:
			
		

> Grande...  la famiglia di Mattia unica e grande!!!
> 
> Cattivik
> 
> P.S. Rifiutare cosi un soffocotto a chiusura di un pranzo del genere è da delinquenti. Denuncialo



ma grande de che.
Ma non si può mangiare in quel modo. Non te lo godi nemmeno!

hai ragione sulla denuncia.
Considerato anche che è un mese che non me lo da ed è il terzo soffocotto che rifiuta, quasi quasi
E' anche vero che in questo periodo non sta bene. Si è spaccato un tendine della mano. Poi si è lussato il polso. Poi gli è venuto un versamento al ginocchio. Poi ha le allergie. Poi...

Mi sembra di abitare al pronto soccorso negli ultimi due mesi.
:unhappy:


----------



## free (21 Aprile 2014)

che meraviglia, soprattutto la pasta con le polpette e le uova sode!:mrgreen:

comunque anche qui c'è l'abitudine di chiudere coi formaggi, secondo il detto: la buca l'è mia straca se la sa mia di vaca (la bocca non è stanca se non sa di vacca=formaggi)


----------



## Tebe (21 Aprile 2014)

free;bt9929 ha detto:
			
		

> che meraviglia, soprattutto la pasta con le polpette e le uova sode!:mrgreen:
> 
> comunque anche qui c'è l'abitudine di chiudere coi formaggi, secondo il detto: la buca l'è mia straca se la sa mia di vaca (la bocca non è stanca se non sa di vacca=formaggi)


da piemontesaccia puro sangue, lo so che i formaggi sono una costante ma...
Non così.
No.
:unhappy:


----------



## free (21 Aprile 2014)

comunque oggi avevamo la seconda grigliata, questa volta al maneggio, ma non andiamo, c'è un tempo terribileXD


----------



## Tebe (21 Aprile 2014)

free;bt9931 ha detto:
			
		

> comunque oggi avevamo la seconda grigliata, questa volta al maneggio, ma non andiamo, c'è un tempo terribileXD


Io mi sto magnando la pasta al forno della suocera.


----------



## Cattivik (21 Aprile 2014)

Tebe;bt9928 ha detto:
			
		

> ma grande de che.
> Ma non si può mangiare in quel modo. Non te lo godi nemmeno!
> 
> hai ragione sulla denuncia.
> ...


Modalità bastardo inside ON

Scusa ma...  tendine rotto e polso lussato dunque niente pippe... Ne consegue che  c'è chi lo soddisfa...

Cattivik

P.S. Modalità bastardo inside OFF


----------



## Eliade (21 Aprile 2014)

Non mi sembra di aver notato alcune parole chiave, tipo: pastiera, casatiello e ricotta salata.
Che razza di famiglia napoletana è?


----------



## Alessandra (21 Aprile 2014)

ahahah:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
grandissima!!!!!! :smile::smile::smile::smile:


ma se lo sapeva la suocera che hai tolto Mattia dalla sacra mangiata in famigghia per fare un eroti-show molto profano....il soffio al cuore le veniva sul serio!!!!!

Guarda....io ero fidanzata con un Napule' i cui genitori erano stati orgogliosi ristoratori e proprietari di una trattoria dove tutto era fatto rigorosamente in casa secondo le loro personalissime e segretissime ricette....
quindi loro erano oltre - over the top- pure per i normali napule'.....

si inziava con piattino di antipasto con olive verdi, giga-bufale, 5 etti di prosciutto, due fette (lunghe mezzo metro l'una) di melone giallo e grissini.

Io solo con quel piatto ero gia' sazia.
Sacrilegio!!! Mi chiamavano "la secca" e la loro nuova missione sulla Terra era quella di farmi mettere su un po' di "salute"...tipo 20 kg in piu'! :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:
Primo piatto, lasagna, cannelloni, carne alla brace, arrosto, pollo ect....
Il tutto messo rigorosamente piatto per piatto...non tipo...a centro tavola dove ci si poteva servire a piacimento...e dove volendo...potevo saltare il giro...
be'....e dopo tutto questo...quando ormai stai scoppiando e giuri di non mangiare piu' fino all'anno prossimo...credi sia finito???
ma va! si comincia con il Pesce!!!!
quindi: primo piatto di pesce, frittura di mare, patate fritte, pesce arrosto.....
e poi se e' capodanno...dopo tutto questo....a mezzanotte c'e' pure il cotechino con le lenticchie....e poi i dolci, torte, pastiere, panettoni e colombe, frutta come se avessero svaligiato un campo agricolo di 5 ettari..., frutta secca....e poi nocillo e limoncello fatto in casa.
Marooo'...
si iniziava all'una e si finiva alle 7 di sera!
quando ricordo questi momenti mi viene ancora la nausea!!!
(e poi, come in casa di Mattia....e' concepita pure la cena!!!)
quando ricordo questi momenti...benedico ora....dove si passa pasqua al pub fra birra e fish and chips....dove non ci sono obblighi per nessuno e dove l'acqua santa e' la birra! cheers!! :mexican::mexican::mexican:

Buona pasquetta!!!:smile:


----------



## Tebe (21 Aprile 2014)

Eliade;bt9935 ha detto:
			
		

> Non mi sembra di aver notato alcune parole chiave, tipo: pastiera, casatiello e ricotta salata.
> Che razza di famiglia napoletana è?



la pastiera l'ho dimenticata apposta perchè mi fa l'effetto quasi delle melanzane.
Il casatiello c'è stato un coro di NO globale e la ricotta salata c'er c'era...
:unhappy:


----------



## Alessandra (21 Aprile 2014)

Tebe;bt9941 ha detto:
			
		

> la pastiera l'ho dimenticata apposta perchè mi fa l'effetto quasi delle melanzane.
> Il casatiello c'è stato un coro di NO globale e la ricotta salata c'er c'era...
> :unhappy:


tre "digestivi" immancabili per ogni tavolata pasquale napule'....
ricordo ancora la sfilata di agnelli al forno delle zie di lui....ognuna aveva portato un agnello e dovevano essere mangiati tutti per non offendere nessuna delle zie....
e questo dopo la sagra di carne e pesce citata sopra....


:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:

W Londra e tutte le Easter che sto passando qui....!!!!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Aprile 2014)

Un pensierino al povero agnellino candido.....


----------



## Tebe (22 Aprile 2014)

OcchiVerdi;bt9952 ha detto:
			
		

> Un pensierino al povero agnellino candido.....


piú che un pensiero.
Era bono di brutto


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Aprile 2014)

Tebe;bt9955 ha detto:
			
		

> piú che un pensiero.
> Era bono di brutto


sono buoni anche i tuoi gatti.... scuoiane uno!


----------



## Principessa (22 Aprile 2014)

Pure io sono stata a Napoli, da mio padre.

Pasta al forno, casatiello, peperoni, carciofi, patate al forno, salsicce (quest'anno niente agnellino almeno, solo puorc), carne al sugo, pastiera... :unhappy:

Mi stavo risentendo male.

Per fortuna ieri, subito dopo il primo, mia madre ha avuto il buongusto di litigare con me, così ho mandato a fanculo tutti e siamo tornati a Roma.

Mi sono anche tolta il peso di una rompipalle che metterà bocca su ogni cosa del mio martiremonio.
Certo, non potrò vestirmi da vampira come avrei voluto, mi giocherei i 2/3 degli invitati, ma almeno non dovrò sopportarmela a sindacare su vestito, scarpe, trucco, capelli, manicure, pedicure, torta, fotografo, bomboniere, ecc...ecc....ecc....

Mi sono fatta un bel gelato ieri sera e oggi peso pure mezzo chilo in meno di 3 giorni fa.
:carneval:

Tebe... purtroppo non c'è verso per dire di no. Puoi inventarti una gastrite al limite. Almeno ti dimezzeranno le porzioni.


----------



## Principessa (22 Aprile 2014)

Tebe;bt9927 ha detto:
			
		

> Ma io spero sempre di farlo come un anno che...
> Io e Mattia siamo scappati in una città europea proprio a Natale.
> Siamo partiti il 24 mattina e tornati il 28 dicembre.
> mamma mia.
> ...


Che bello :inlove:

Voglio farlo anche io con Elio!!! Sono stanca di queste feste deprimenti in famiglia.


----------



## perplesso (28 Aprile 2014)

volevo dirvi che mi avete fatto venire fame


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Aprile 2014)

perplesso;bt10006 ha detto:
			
		

> volevo dirvi che mi avete fatto venire fame


qualcosa mi dice che salti i pasti o mangi poco :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------

